# Warhammer FAQ Update, Power Scroll changes.



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Main rulebook has had the predicted change




> Reference Section – Arcane Items, Power Scroll
> Change to “POWER SCROLL 35 points
> One use only. A Power Scroll can be used when the Wizard
> makes a casting attempt. During that casting attempt, the
> ...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

An almost unprecedented change, and a very welcome one at that. Hopefully GW will continue fixing problem stuff like this in the future.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

> You cannot choose to *boost* a spell when using the Power Scroll.


What does that mean? You can't use the higher power level?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Whitehorn said:


> What does that mean? You can't use the higher power level?


you are correct.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. just one thing though they've forgotten unless I've missed it...

If it halfs the casting cost, does it mean you half the dispell cost?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Dispelling is based on the Casting result not the casting cost so it'll lower that as well.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Dispelling is based on the Casting result not the casting cost so it'll lower that as well.


Thats what I thought... just me being thick and forgetting how rules work. I need to get more games in...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that was a much needed fix to be honest. Power Scrolls were in every single list around here, without fail, because they were so broken.


----------

